# Turning a Tarmac into a Roubaix



## Muahdib (Sep 25, 2011)

I just got myself a Venge partly to convert my Tarmac SL2 into a bike for my wife (I'm such a saint :aureola:.) I ride a 52cm bike and my wife is only about 3 inches shorter than me but with longer legs and arms. I've shortened the stem down to 70mm and lowered the seat as well as moved the seat forward. This is her first foray into road riding and I'm looking to make the bike as comfortable as possible. I've got the Roval Rapide 35's from the Venge I plan on putting on her bike since they are decently wide and putting some 28c tires on there. A little worried about the clearance but I'm hoping with the wider Roval's it won't be a problem. Also thinking about the Cobl-Goblr possibly (when it comes out) for it as well. 

Any other ideas to soften the ride a little? Might make a good touring bike for me occasionally too. :thumbsup:

What recommendations do people have for 28c tires that might work well for this purpose?

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO, but trying to retrofit your wife to your Tarmac doesn't make you a saint. And running a 70mm stem/ moving the saddle forward (presumably to compensate for excessive reach) isn't apt to make her comfortable, because doing so will likely place too much (frontal) weight on her arms/ hands. You're also disregarding KOPS, even as a starting/ reference point. 

My suggestion is to sell the Tarmac, have her visit LBS's, get sized/ fitted to several bikes of interest (proportioned as she is, a WSD geo may suite her) and head out for some test rides - out on the roads and for some duration. 

The bike that fits/ feels the best and rides/ handles the way she likes, wins.

If you buy it for her, _then_ you'll be a saint! :thumbsup: 

Re: 28c's, you can try, but I'd doubt the Tarmac will accommodate them. 25c's seem to be the limit. If comfort is the goal, better to tailor tire pressures to rider weight and road conditions.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

just get her a Ruby and get her fitted properly and you will be a real saint to your wife


----------



## Muahdib (Sep 25, 2011)

Come on guys. Obviously the saint quote is sarcasm. I realize I should get her a proper bike but I went that route with a Santa Cruz Blur XC (fitted and all) and she hasn't ridden it in close to a year. A lot of guys get on their bike to get away from their wife. I actually want her to come with me.

I'm cobbling together this bike in order to see if she will even enjoy road riding. So far she has said she feels comfortable on the bike and we have put in a couple of 10 miles rides and she has not had any discomfort save some saddle soreness. Some of the roads we have are quite rough (chip and seal) hence the reason for the the bigger tire interest. I have 25c Hutchison tubeless Intensives that fit with no problem right now so 28c is not really a big deal. Just curious as to whether anyone had had success with 28c tires on a Tarmac with wider rims. I will certainly get her a Roubaix/Ruby if she really starts to enjoy it and wants to ride and if she is feeling discomfort we would certainly look at getting a bike to replace it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Muahdib said:


> Come on guys. Obviously the saint quote is sarcasm. I realize I should get her a proper bike but I went that route with a Santa Cruz Blur XC (fitted and all) and she hasn't ridden it in close to a year. A lot of guys get on their bike to get away from their wife. I actually want her to come with me.
> 
> I'm cobbling together this bike in order to see if she will even enjoy road riding. *So far she has said she feels comfortable on the bike and we have put in a couple of 10 miles rides and she has not had any discomfort save some saddle soreness.* Some of the roads we have are quite rough (chip and seal) hence the reason for the the bigger tire interest. I have 25c Hutchison tubeless Intensives that fit with no problem right now so 28c is not really a big deal. Just curious as to whether anyone had had success with 28c tires on a Tarmac with wider rims. I will certainly get her a Roubaix/Ruby if she really starts to enjoy it and wants to ride and if she is feeling discomfort we would certainly look at getting a bike to replace it.


Given the 'fitting' you provided and the fact that you're running a 70mm stem, I think there are indications that the frame size/ geo isn't your wife's ideal, but if she's relatively comfortable and the bike is serving to 'test the waters' then (at least for now) go with it. 

I still don't think you're a saint, though.  

I've already offered my thoughts on the 28c's. Lots of folks think running at max pressures equates to max performance, but in 'real world' conditions, that's not the case.

If you decide to experiment, here's a guide you may find useful:
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®


----------



## Muahdib (Sep 25, 2011)

Definitely not a saint.  I certainly won't run the tires at max pressure. The 28c would, I imagine, allow me to run some lower pressures for a softer ride. Road conditions and such will dictate that of course. Thanks for the link PJ352.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Get a tandem. That's what my wife and I have been riding for the last 30 years.
She also has a Ruby but hardly ever rides it.


----------

